# heat transfers on 35% cotton & 65% polyerster



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

hey everybody I have an order for printing aprons that are 35% cotton and 65% polyester can someone tell me the best transfer meteral to use I use a Roland sp540v to print and use thermoflex cps 2160 for my tee shirts that are 50/59% is there a difference in the ubove meterals or is there a better transfer out there Ive used a few different types of transfer vinyl and always seem to come back to the thermoflex so my question is there a softer vinyl or a different vinyl for the 35% cotton/ 65%polyester please let me know thank you in advance.

Vinny (THE BOSS)


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

If they are light colored shirts jet-pro soft stretch works very well

Josh


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

NO there aprons does that matter
Vinny


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

and did I mention that there all dark colors and they want whit lettering and a colored logo.

Vinny


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

Then you are on the right track with your printer and opaque materials. Use low or no heat when printing and let cure for plenty of time. we usually wait 12 to 24 hours before transfering. we use Jet pro opaque.


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for the infor just one more question is there a meteral that transfer real soft and feels like its one with the shirt I ger pretty good results with the thermo flex but some one came to me and asked about a shirt they it was about 2yrs old and a little faded but it felt so smooth and I know it was heat transfered just cant remember what they used. and thanks again for the info.

Vinny


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ExtremiTEES said:


> Then you are on the right track with your printer and opaque materials. Use low or no heat when printing and let cure for plenty of time. we usually wait 12 to 24 hours before transfering. we use Jet pro opaque.


Hi Josh,

Not sure I understand what you are saying here. If the customer wants white letters on dark aprons, how are you saying to do that? What do you mean low to no heat when printing? 

What paper is JetPro Opaque? Is that from the Paper Ranch? 

Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

the boss said:


> and did I mention that there all dark colors and they want whit lettering and a colored logo.
> 
> Vinny



If the customer wants white lettering on dark aprons, I would think you are better off with vinyl. There is a vinyl that is said to be very soft, I think Imprintables sells it. I am pretty sure a search for "vinyl soft" will return the product, or you can just ask Josh/Imprintables what it is.


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry for delay in post, It is a opaque vinyl from coastal. It is grouped with the jpss online at coastal but is not soft stretch, it is opaque for darks. You have probably used it before in your R and D. we do not use heat when printing because of slight stretching with heat and becomes hard to cut contour clean and rolls on the edges. I would also think that a vinyl logo might look nice on the apron with maybe the white being done in a flock. allowing the opaque vinyl for darks seems cut, weed and press better when we let the print cure


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey thank you everybody for your help and input Im waiting for all my samples and will test each one to see the limitations for each, I now have an order of about 350 shirts white from babies onesies to xl tee shirts and will be using digital printing on vinyl and air brushing does any one have any tips or tricks that would help. I priced these out at 38.00 each and I couldent belive it they gave me a check for half so now I need advice on what wont work ill figure what will work one thing Im not too sure about do I use silk sceen printing ink or some type of ink or paint any information would be great. 
Vinny (THE BOSS)


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

Little confused as to what type printing you are doing on these 38.00 each shirts. For that kind of money you have a lot of options, but sounds like you might be getting a little behind the preverbial 8 ball. small and varied orders can get away from you real quick.

Josh


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Im using a verasacamm 540sp to print and put a fade or cloud of Red and blue with a airbrush Im redoing shirts that were done by someone who in no longer with us he is dead and the shirt they gave is a printed vinyl heat pressed and then sprayed wiht a air brush it really is pretty cool I made one to match I just dont like the vinyl transfer it thermoflex the shirt that I saw had a real soft feel and washed about 89 times and still looks good I know the printer that was used just not the vinyl tranfer im waiting for samples and see it the air brush paint or ink would hurt the vinyl

Vinny


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you sure that being 65% poly that it isn't dye sublimation?

Josh


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Im sorry I got 2 jobs mixed in my head the one with 65% poly & 35% cotton are just 16 approns that are just getting heat transferd and the other order is for the shirts and they will be a 50/50 blend and Im possitive there printed vinyl with airbrush cloud this guy who made them always created things out of different meterals and he was my mentor I saw him make signs out of old car parts and broken glass and they always looked great and he died a very wealthy man, taught me to go against every thing and every known methed but I missed the tee shirt week and he wouldent tell me how he did it but they were the nicest shirts I have ever saw and now 25 years later there still around and people want them I know he used a printed vinyl and air brush just not what vinyl or paint so IM just looking for meterals that will work togather im not sure this makes an sense to you but I have to do it like my mentor said create from what you got not for the money but for the soull

Vinny


----------



## ExtremiTEES (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats pretty interestng, hope it works


----------



## the boss (Mar 25, 2009)

It works I just finished a special sign using a old caddi car hood and put leds around the moon roof air brushed some designs and used other parts from old cars painted them and clear coated it using digital print cut vinyl old car parts some old tiles and some out dated meterals from a lady who makes some shirts for me it came out great and its all old stuff that would have been in the land fill and this guy is a(n environmentalist) and loved it and better then that he paid though to ....... gotta love it save the world and then make enough to buy it. 
THE BOSS


----------

